# Speaker installation help!



## ocean_pacific (Mar 27, 2003)

HI ,
i recently bought a 1996 Nissan sentra gxe. The first thing i wanted to do was change the audio system as the factory sound sucks. I was able to change my head unit thanks to this link http://www.installdr.com/InstallDocs/Nissan/PDF/647001.pdf

But sadly i cant find any place on the internet which tells me how to change my rear and front speakers. I have got a blaupunkt 6.5" coaxial for rear and a blaupunkt 6.5" component system for the door. 
Does any one have instructions on how to do this? I thought changing the rear speakers would be easy but i just cant figure it out where those screws are.

Its been only 3 weeks since i got this car and i dont want to mess it up.

Thanks in advance
Ocean


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um.. I think you have to lift up the rear shelf first. Fold down the back seats or open up the trunk and use a pair of plyers and squeese on those little white plastic clips. Then lift up the rear-shelf and you should see the speaker screws. 
You can try www.crutchfield.com for some adapters, in case your speakers don't fit too perfect.

Also... please try to SEACRH the audio forums, this topic has been nearly beat to death...


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

www.nissan-200sx.org


----------

